# Steering rack, subframe bolt kit?



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone sell a complete kit of all the bolts that need to be changed when replacing the steering rack? I know the bolts need to be replaced. Also is there a kit of just the bolts for suspension, the car is under the knife right now getting a new rack coilovers turbo and manifold fixed and lots of other goodies.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You don't need to replace the steering rack bolts, and some of the vendors may include "kits" of bolts for suspension refresh kits, but OEM bolts are sold individually.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

No kit, but here are parts number if you need them:

2x N 907 528 01 - Rear subframe stretch bolts. You'll need two.

2x N 907 349 01 - Front subframe stretch bolts. Two again.

4x N 100 155 06 - Steering rack bolts. Four required. Holds the steering rack to the subframe.

2x N 013 848 6 - Washers for fluid return line. Two needed--one on each side of the bolt connection.

2x N 013 849 4 - Washers for fluid feed line. Two needed--one on each side of the bolt connection. 

2x N 903 213 02 - Tie rod lock nuts. Two needed.

N 100 722 02 - Bolt that holds the steering shaft joint to the steering rack pinion. 

N 905 970 01 - Dogbone mount bolt. 

N 102 466 02 - Transmission mount bolt.

G 002 000 - Power steering fluid. About 1 liter.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> You don't need to replace the steering rack bolts, and some of the vendors may include "kits" of bolts for suspension refresh kits, but OEM bolts are sold individually.


so just the subframe bolts and dogbone bolts need to be changed im assuming. since i believe they are the stretch bolts. thanks


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> No kit, but here are parts number if you need them:
> 
> 2x N 907 528 01 - Rear subframe stretch bolts. You'll need two.
> 
> ...


thanks buddy, happen to have any part numbers on the stretch bolts for installing coilovers?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> so just the subframe bolts and dogbone bolts need to be changed im assuming. since i believe they are the stretch bolts. thanks


Every bolt is a stretch one time use bolt, according to VAG. :screwy:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> No kit, but here are parts number if you need them:
> 
> 2x N 907 528 01 - Rear subframe stretch bolts. You'll need two.
> 
> ...



All these parts can be plugged into our site and will come up with a price! If there's something you can't find shoot me a PM! 

Jason


----------

